# Weekly challenge 9/15 - 9/21 Vertically challenged



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2018)

This week’s challenge is to shoot in vertical/portrait orientation.  As @Derrel likes to advise us - Turn that camera and get tall!  Don’t just turn the camera though, find subjects that benefit from vertical composition.  Get comfortable shooting in that position.  And while buildings,  trees and portraits are, of course, going to dominate this thread, try to find at least one subject that doesn’t fall into any of those categories.   

If you want to show the contrast of the same subject shot in landscape mode, that would make for some good discussions 

This is a weak spot of mine.  It’s just not a natural camera position for me.  If I’ve posted a portrait mode photo recently, it was probably cropped from a landscape!  


Here are a few links for those of us who are vertically challenged. 






3 Reasons to Shoot Vertical Aspect Landscapes and 6 Tips on How to Shoot Them

https://expertphotography.com/vertical-lines-improve-composition/


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

When I was painting, most of my work was vertical, especially landscapes. Vertical, square, very little horizontal. When I was in the smokies, I took quite a few vertical landscapes, I never posted any. I did find a roll from Florida that came up missing (it was in a pair of my shoes), it had some B & W beach landscapes on it, that were vertical, I need to process them.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 14, 2018)

I am vertically challenged. (Cowboy boots help.)


----------



## acparsons (Sep 15, 2018)

Vertical Challenge 




DSC_4810 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2018)

I almost never shoot vertical for softball.  I forced myself to do it today and super happy with the results vs shooting wide and cropping later.  Of course it’s easier to frame it up when they are temporarily still.


----------



## paigew (Sep 15, 2018)

Portrait vs landscape [emoji16]





Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 15, 2018)

Visiting with Mom this evening as the Sun was beginning to set I saw this and it reminded me of the challenge.  I knelt down and shot up (yes, with my phone - sorry) to got this.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 16, 2018)

In my neighborhood on Long Island.  It appears to be dedicated to a (Navy?) flyer - see second photo. I stopped my car to take these, and had only my iPhone 7+ with me.


----------



## DennyN (Sep 16, 2018)

1) Really had to force myself and take this landscape vertical, almost forgot.




2) Along the trail, middle of top pic. Had to resist temptation to change the orientation to get more of the general scene.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 16, 2018)

You know I can't resist a panorama.  It's raining so this is through the patio door (and screen).
Three portrait orientation shots, 85mm, 1/100 @ f/5.6, ISO 280.




cmw3_d750_.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 16, 2018)

Saw this GBH yesterday and turned my camera sideways, just for this challenge. Only got a couple of shots and it was gone. Didn't like my intrusion, I guess. No landscape shots to compare, but wouldn't have gotten the reflection if I didn't.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m glad to hear that I’m not the only one.  Shooting vertical doesn’t come naturally to me at all.  I may extend this challenge for me personally for a month just to get some muscle memory going with this.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## waday (Sep 16, 2018)

Looking up by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN (Sep 16, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


>


This is a fantastic photo, I love this............


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 16, 2018)

A little creepy


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> A little creepy
> View attachment 163238



More than a little...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 17, 2018)

Great imagination @zulu42


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 17, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I’m glad to hear that I’m not the only one.  Shooting vertical doesn’t come naturally to me at all.  I may extend this challenge for me personally for a month just to get some muscle memory going with this.



It's not natural to me either. In fact, I have a battery grip with controls on it and forgot to use them for that shot. Lol. Really should get more comfortable with it.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 17, 2018)

A sconce lamp on my wall.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 17, 2018)

At the nature preserve shooting vertical


----------



## CherylL (Sep 17, 2018)

And another vertical


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have to remember to get my speedlight out of the fireplace


----------



## Peeb (Sep 18, 2018)

(Mostly) patient dog on the floor:



(Mostly) Patient Dog on the Floor by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2018)

Looks like a great friend Peeb


----------



## Peeb (Sep 18, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Looks like a great friend Peeb


Man’s best!  Really sweet girl.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 18, 2018)

Today at my gym.  IPhone 7+


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I’m glad to hear that I’m not the only one.  Shooting vertical doesn’t come naturally to me at all.  I may extend this challenge for me personally for a month just to get some muscle memory going with this.



Hope it does stay for a month as most of my vocalist images are in vertical/portrait.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 18, 2018)

Phone snap while waiting for MLW the finish work for the day.


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 18, 2018)

those are both pleasing compositions Wade.


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> those are both pleasing compositions Wade.


Thank you


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Sep 19, 2018)

Weather stopped singers today, so had a mooch.  Shooting like this I actually find very easy as I use to shoot a lot on vertical/portrait quite a bit, X-T20 + XF18-55mm.


1



 

2



 

3



 

4



 

5



 

6



 

7



 

8


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 19, 2018)

Couple more from today.

1



 

2



 

3



 

4


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 19, 2018)

Now I want a cold beer.


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 19, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Now I want a cold beer.



It was really cold and OH so nice to drink


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 19, 2018)

^^^Ooooohhhhh!  Love the composition.  So cool.  Would love to see in b&w.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2018)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 19, 2018)

Abstract: 30s exposure / chicken rotisserie


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2018)

I never would have guessed what that one was Zulu. Pretty cool!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Couple more from today.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Love #4


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> View attachment 163372



Maybe bring the light on the water brighter?


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 20, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more from today.
> ...



Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I never would have guessed what that one was Zulu. Pretty cool!



Thanks Dean. I'm pretty sure my wife thinks I've gone off the deep end. I had my tripod and an ND filter taking pictures of the chicken cooking lol.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2018)

A little walk admiring the Fall foliage in 92 degree weather. 

1.



Fall by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Fall 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2018)

You beat me to it, Cheryl. I saw some too
1



 
2




3


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 21, 2018)

@Dean_Gretsch looks like you raised me a deer


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 21, 2018)

Lol @CherylL . I just know where they like to travel and walk my dog near them often.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 21, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Lol @CherylL . I just know where they like to travel and walk my dog near them often.


 We have them around here often, but I am too slow grabbing the camera.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you @SquarePeg for this particular challenge. Shooting portrait is just not natural for me.
1 Corn


 
2 Morning Glory


 
3 Sumac leaf changing color


 
4 Wasp or hornet on wildflower


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 22, 2018)

Just a fun shot leaning out the front door reaching to get a package off the table on the porch. 

Polaroid film, Tropical edition, with the SX-70.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 22, 2018)

With my overly-active imagination, I can see a crowd in the shadows of that one!


----------



## Lord Commander (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 163344



Okay, this is driving me nuts. I feel like I should be able to identify this ...

What the heck is it?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 22, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 163344
> ...



The title says " Hard Drive "


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2018)

aww crap lol


----------



## snowbear (Sep 22, 2018)

Bird Condo, Emmitsburg, MD.




DSC_2036.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 25, 2018)

I like shooting vertical. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 25, 2018)

And a bookend. [emoji4]






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

